# nano tanks filters



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what is the best filter i could use in a small tank? 
small tanks means 10-50L tanks.

what do u think about this kind of filters?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Is that the Aqua Clear mini? They're supposed to do a good job on smaller tanks. I can't remember if they have the adjustable flow rate, but if they don't that could be an issue in a small tank like that.

I've had good luck with the Whisper Compacts on small tanks as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Penquin mini would work well and the flow rate can be adjusted.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Aquaclears have adjustable flows. Work well. I've noticed putting a prefilter like the ones Tetra sells can also bring the flow down further. Imagine that would work any brand.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I use the Aquaclear mini for my 10g. However, for a 10L tank, I would use the Azoo Palm Filters which have an adjustable flow rate.

Carlos


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

I use nano filter that design for betta tank. I use on 4 gallon cube I quite easy, clean and inexpensive.

Here is the like, what it look like

http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29281;category_id=1721;pcid1=2885;pcid2=

http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29283;category_id=1721;pcid1=2885;pcid2=


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The Aquaclear Mini works fine on 5 and 7 US gallon tanks I have. They're very reliable and easy to clean. I use them with foam only.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

what about a filter for a tank that is only 1 liter big????


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Red Sea's Deco Art Nano Filter is the smallest filter that I know of. Some choose to not use a filter at all.










Speaking of which, does anyone have the link to pictures where Tropica made some aquascapes in a light bulb? Thanks.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

cS said:


> Speaking of which, does anyone have the link to pictures where Tropica made some aquascapes in a light bulb? Thanks.


Found it. I have no idea where it originally came from but I believe Ole Pertersen of Tropica aquascaped it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That is really cool!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

If we still on this thread 
i decided to go with internal filter such as the one in the pic










i used it as active reactor too. i inserted the co2 tube to the hole on the upper side of the inlet (originally used for air if I'm not mistaken)


----------

